# Oil Pressure



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm installing an oil pressure gauge in my goat soon (LS1) and I'm wondering what numbers should I be seeing normally? (WOT/cold start/idle/highway cruising/etc...)

Thanks


----------



## 05yjacket (Jan 12, 2013)

i have the LS2 but at idle warmed up an oil heated up it was 32psi when oil is cold its gonna be higher but highway cruising mines in the high 40's WOT 50's i wouldnt think it'd be much different on the LS1 but dnt take my word for it


----------



## darkostoj (Apr 3, 2011)

It depends on where you tap your pressure from. on the left side of the engine behind the timing cover will be higher numbers because its right off the pump. The location behind the intake on the top of the engine will have lower numbers because there is pressure lost since its further down the oiling system.


----------



## OhioLS2 (Jun 10, 2013)

3.5-4bar cold

2.5 @ idle warm

[email protected] WOT warm ( a little less is ok)

(1bar=14.5psi)


----------

